# Coco fiber brick?



## garon (Jan 7, 2013)

I am going out for all new substrate ect. I have been told on hear my substrate is not very good so is it coco fiber brick I need for my russian? Reply soon please as I need to get there b for it closes thanks


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 7, 2013)

Coco fiber (coconut coir) works well to help retain some moisture but it should really be mixed with some other soil based substrate material. By itself it will dry out rapidly and become dusty under heat and light.


----------



## garon (Jan 7, 2013)

Well am going to pets at home could you give me some more eg of substrate so I can see if I can get that from there? Thanks


----------



## Svetlana'smom (Jan 7, 2013)

I have dedicated 1/2 of the enclosure to the coco fiber and the other half is the reptile mulch - I put in the coco fiber yesterday for the first time and she wondered the enclosure and then dug down deep and poked her head up at me like "thanks, Mom" - I also sterlized some rocks and slate for the enclosure


----------



## garon (Jan 7, 2013)

I have just checked on line and the shop am going to dose not seam to sell that, is there any thin els I can mix it with? Thank you


----------



## Spn785 (Jan 7, 2013)

garon said:


> I have just checked on line and the shop am going to dose not seam to sell that, is there any thin els I can mix it with? Thank you



I would mix it with organic top soil.


----------



## garon (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay thank you I will go and get them both now and ask more advice on how to mix when I get back


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 7, 2013)

garon said:


> Well am going to pets at home could you give me some more eg of substrate so I can see if I can get that from there? Thanks


A better (and less expensive) place to find substrate material is at a local garden center, Lowe's or Home Depot. Any potting or topsoil labeled as "organic" will do. Organic soils do not contain chemical insecticides, pesticides or fertilizers. Clean, non-toxic soil from outdoors does the same thing too.


----------

